# Cubase users rejoice! built in auto divisi revealed :)



## dfhagai

Check this out:


----------



## Garry

Wow - Logic user here with DAW envy!


----------



## germancomponist

A great function!


----------



## benmrx

Slick!


----------



## jamwerks

Wicked!


----------



## MarcusD

Quite surprised no one knew much about this feature. You can do no end of useful things using chord pads! One of which is using pattern mode to drag and drop midi phrases so you can apply the rhythmic stuff with-out having to program it all in by hand. Most fun thing to do is get a bunch of sustains from your string libraries and create chord progressions, literally could spend hours doing this kind of thing. It's so simple to set up and really satisfying. Great for people who can't play keys!


----------



## jemu999

Ive been using Cubase for several years, and I find it impossible to know, (and remember) all of the features. I knew "about" this particular feature, but if you asked me to set it up at an instance, it would take me some trial and error, possibly a few youtube videos, and time. Time. Time. Time. Worse, sometimes I spend the time on a particular feature, figure it out and such, and then...... I don't use the "feature" for while!. By the time I get back to needing it, I have forgotten it! So: I start the learning process all over. TBH, It's a bit overwhelming at times, so now, I choose my battles before I spend more time on a "special" feature.

But maybe.... I'm missing a an existing feature that would make my DAW life sooooo much better?????


----------



## benmrx

MarcusD said:


> Quite surprised no one knew much about this feature. You can do no end of useful things using chord pads! One of which is using pattern mode to drag and drop midi phrases so you can apply the rhythmic stuff with-out having to program it all in by hand. Most fun thing to do is get a bunch of sustains from your string libraries and create chord progressions, literally could spend hours doing this kind of thing. It's so simple to set up and really satisfying. Great for people who can't play keys!




Thanks for the link! 

I’ve definitely used chord pads before to experiment with chord progressions, but I didn’t know it could place the voices on independent MIDI channels! Guess I just didn’t realize how deep you can go with this feature.


----------



## heisenberg

*HOLY COW!* I just watched 10 seconds of the video and had to pause to catch my breath!

EDIT: Blown away! The rest of the video explanation does not disappoint.


----------



## benmrx

dfhagai said:


> Check this out





MarcusD said:


> You can do no end of useful things using chord pads!



OK, did a bit of experimenting today. I've got it working just as it does in the video (which is awesome), but I've come up against a slightly annoying problem. Any CC information will only be sent to the first MIDI channel. I'm wondering if there's a way to make it so that information gets sent to all the MIDI channels. I've started poking around with MIDI inserts and the local input transformer. Anyone else come up against this and found a solution?


----------



## dfhagai

benmrx said:


> OK, did a bit of experimenting today. I've got it working just as it does in the video (which is awesome), but I've come up against a slightly annoying problem. Any CC information will only be sent to the first MIDI channel. I'm wondering if there's a way to make it so that information gets sent to all the MIDI channels. I've started poking around with MIDI inserts and the local input transformer. Anyone else come up against this and found a solution?


Yes. you'll need https://www.hagaid.com/downloads (this)


----------



## MarcusD

benmrx said:


> OK, did a bit of experimenting today. I've got it working just as it does in the video (which is awesome), but I've come up against a slightly annoying problem. Any CC information will only be sent to the first MIDI channel. I'm wondering if there's a way to make it so that information gets sent to all the MIDI channels. I've started poking around with MIDI inserts and the local input transformer. Anyone else come up against this and found a solution?



Funny you should mention that, that's one thing I can't figure out how to work. Even with-out using chord pads, you can load an instance of kontakt, add a ton of patches (with their own midi channel) set Kontakt to "Any" and then in the midi editor you can send individual notes to a different midi output. I'm wondering if there's some logic editor wizardry that can be done to solve it.


----------



## MarcusD

dfhagai said:


> Yes. you'll need https://www.hagaid.com/downloads (this)



Never thought a guy could turn me, until now. I love you!


----------



## dfhagai




----------



## benmrx

dfhagai said:


> Yes. you'll need https://www.hagaid.com/downloads (this)


Woah!!! The internet can truly be a beautiful place! This is perfect! Thanks so much for sharing this!!!


----------



## Hywel

dfhagai said:


> Check this out:




Thank you so much for sharing this information. I've been wondering about using Chord Pads creatively for ages, your video has enlightened me. I am also interested in simply using the divisi features to break up block chords when I write using them.

I am also intrigued by the hand controller you use on the video - what is it?

Hywel


----------



## wbacer

Hywel said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this information. I've been wondering about using Chord Pads creatively for ages, your video has enlightened me. I am also interested in simply using the divisi features to break up block chords when I write using them.
> 
> I am also intrigued by the hand controller you use on the video - what is it?
> 
> Hywel


Leap Motion Controller

If you're wondering about the other controller that he is using to change pads, I'm would also like to know what that is.


----------



## dfhagai

wbacer said:


> Leap Motion Controller
> 
> If you're wondering about the other controller that he is using to change pads, I'm would also like to know what that is.




It is Leap Motion. Dirt cheap and expressive. I like it.

The second controller is the disconitnued https://www.steinberg.net/en/products/audio_interfaces/cmc_series/models/cmc_pd.html (Steinberg's CMC PD).
It was overpriced when it came out, but had the most sensitive pads I've ever played (and I've tried them all, really).



benmrx said:


> Woah!!! The internet can truly be a beautiful place! This is perfect! Thanks so much for sharing this!!!


You're most welcome. I'll make a short demonstration video about this multi-script soon.


----------



## robgb

Grab instachord for $15 and you can pretty much do the same in any DAW, including Reaper. Reaper also allows you to assign specific notes to a specific channel. I would imagine most DAWs do.


----------



## Garry

dfhagai said:


> Yes. you'll need https://www.hagaid.com/downloads (this)


This looks amazing - is it PC only, or will it work on a Mac?


----------



## dfhagai

Garry said:


> This looks amazing - is it PC only, or will it work on a Mac?


It should.


----------



## Garry

dfhagai said:


> It should.



I copied it to the folder, but not sure how I should now see it in Kontakt (Logic)?


----------



## benmrx

Garry said:


> This looks amazing - is it PC only, or will it work on a Mac?


I'm using it on a mac right now. I did have to update to Kontakt 5.8 though in order for it to show up.


----------



## Garry

benmrx said:


> I'm using it on a mac right now. I did have to update to Kontakt 5.8 though in order for it to show up.


I'm using 5.8 too, but I just don't know what is meant by: "CCMatrix should now be available on your Multiscript drop-down menu within Kontakt!" Sorry - I know it's probably right there, staring at me! I click on the drop down menu (to the right of 'multi rack'), and it just shows my existing multis - is this where I should expect to see it? Also, if I navigate in Kontakt to the folder where it's located, I don't see it there either.


----------



## benmrx

robgb said:


> Grab instachord for $15 and you can pretty much do the same in any DAW, including Reaper. Reaper also allows you to assign specific notes to a specific channel. I would imagine most DAWs do.



IMO, 'pretty much' is the key phrase there. I think there are things you can do with Instachord (like the strumming feature) you can't do (as well) with Cubase's built in tools..., but the workflow is extremely slick here because the function is built into the program. No need to assign a plugin, and nearly everything can be accomplished with quick keys.

Can Instachord spit out the different notes of a chord to independent MIDI channels in real time while providing natural voice leading between various inversions, and are you able to transfer all the CC data to those independent MIDI channels in real time?



Garry said:


> I'm using 5.8 too, but I just don't know what is meant by: "CCMatrix should now be available on your Multiscript drop-down menu within Kontakt!" Sorry - I know it's probably right there, staring at me!



In the Kontakt interface, you need to click the little [KSP] button near the top of the window (just to the right of where it says 49-64), and in there you can choose to assign the CCMatrix multiscript into one of the available slots.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK




----------



## robgb

benmrx said:


> IMO, 'pretty much' is the key phrase there. I think there are things you can do with Instachord (like the strumming feature) you can't do (as well) with Cubase's built in tools..., but the workflow is extremely slick here because the function is built into the program. No need to assign a plugin, and nearly everything can be accomplished with quick keys.
> 
> Can Instachord spit out the different notes of a chord to independent MIDI channels in real time while providing natural voice leading between various inversions, and are you able to transfer all the CC data to those independent MIDI channels in real time?
> 
> 
> 
> In the Kontakt interface, you need to click the little [KSP] button near the top of the window (just to the right of where it says 49-64), and in there you can choose to assign the CCMatrix multiscript into one of the available slots.



As I'm coming to know Reaper better and better, I suspect it can probably do exactly what cubase is doing. I know that just like the video demonstrates in cubase you can assign notes to different midi channels. I know that Instachord creates chords with one touch that are recorded as full chords in various voicings, so unless I'm missing something it looks like it's pretty much the same. Impossible for me to tell, however, since I no longer use cubase.


----------



## Garry

benmrx said:


> In the Kontakt interface, you need to click the little [KSP] button near the top of the window (just to the right of where it says 49-64), and in there you can choose to assign the CCMatrix multiscript into one of the available slots.



Hmm... I hate to be dumb, but I'm still not getting it (have never pressed the KSP button before, and ventured into the world beyond!). 

Here's a couple of screenshots showing that I've saved it to the appropriate directory, but I don't see an option to assign the CCMatrix. Sorry if this is really obvious, but am I missing something?


----------



## wbacer

If you quit Kontakt then reopen, it should show up under User.
That's what I did and it appears in Kontakt on both my Mac and PC.


----------



## ckiraly

dfhagai said:


> Check this out:



Fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## dfhagai

ckiraly said:


> Fantastic! Thank you!


You're most welcome!


----------



## InLight-Tone

robgb said:


> As I'm coming to know Reaper better and better, I suspect it can probably do exactly what cubase is doing. I know that just like the video demonstrates in cubase you can assign notes to different midi channels. I know that Instachord creates chords with one touch that are recorded as full chords in various voicings, so unless I'm missing something it looks like it's pretty much the same. Impossible for me to tell, however, since I no longer use cubase.


It's not even close to the same. You're coming across like a typical Reaper fanboy interjecting Reaper into every DAW conversation...


----------



## robgb

InLight-Tone said:


> It's not even close to the same. You're coming across like a typical Reaper fanboy interjecting Reaper into every DAW conversation...


I guess that's supposed to be some kind of insult intended to shut me down in some way, but, hey, I am a Reaper fan. A big one. Unfortunately, I'm no longer a boy. And I'm sure there are a number of DAW conversations here that I'm not involved in, but you can certainly believe what you want. As for your comment that they're not even close to the same, there's really no way for me to know if that's true, since, as I said, I no longer use Cubase, and I'd simply have to take your word for it. Don't think I'll be doing that.


----------



## robgb

InLight-Tone said:


> It's not even close to the same.


I don't know. This looks pretty close to me. This took me about two minutes to figure out. I'm sure if I took more time, I'd get a lot closer.


----------



## Soundhound

I wondered about this as well. It seemed to me that a big thing with the Cubase function is its ability to create smooth voice leading, assign midi channels per voice, and to record the notes which are output (rather than just the trigger keys). 

(I have no dog in the Reaper kerfuffle! Just genuinely interested.)



robgb said:


> I don't know. This looks pretty close to me. This took me about two minutes to figure out. I'm sure if I took more time, I'd get a lot closer.


----------



## robgb

Soundhound said:


> I wondered about this as well. It seemed to me that a big thing with the Cubase function is its ability to create smooth voice leading, assign midi channels per voice, and to record the notes which are output (rather than just the trigger keys).
> 
> (I have no dog in the Reaper kerfuffle! Just genuinely interested.)


Each note gets assigned to a separate channel. As you can see in the video, I'm using three different channels (so in this case it's two notes per channel, depending on the voicing I choose). If you want to record the notes that are output, you have to set the instachord track to Record Output: Midi and it will record those notes, not the trigger notes. If you look at the video, what I'm playing is on the bottom InstaChord keyboard (input). What it's recording is the top keyboard (output). The voice leading comes down to how you set up InstaChord. There are multiple voicings you can choose from.

And the only reason I bring this up is because I have to assume that you can do this in pretty much any DAW (as I said in my original comment). Is it nice that Cubase does it natively? Of course. But there's no reason for "DAW envy" as someone else mentioned in a comment. There are usually ways to accomplish the same thing in any DAW. You just have to look for it.


----------



## dfhagai

Quick shout out to everyone who downloaded the *CCMatrix script*:
Please replace the old version with this one, the old one had a bug (stuck note ons while using the "Notes Thru" filter).

Download and installation info could also be found https://www.hagaid.com/downloads (here).


----------



## Soundhound

Right, thanks. I don't think Logic has that facility to record midi output rather than the trigger notes? But I seem to remember there are 3rd party plugins that will do the trick after the fact? Not as easy as in the Cubase process outlined above, but certainly doable I'd think.


<<
Each note gets assigned to a separate channel. As you can see in the video, I'm using three different channels (so in this case it's two notes per channel, depending on the voicing I choose). If you want to record the notes that are output, you have to set the instachord track to Record Output: Midi and it will record those notes, not the trigger notes. If you look at the video, what I'm playing is on the bottom InstaChord keyboard (input). What it's recording is the top keyboard (output). The voice leading comes down to how you set up InstaChord. There are multiple voicings you can choose from.

And the only reason I bring this up is because I have to assume that you can do this in pretty much any DAW (as I said in my original comment). Is it nice that Cubase does it natively? Of course. But there's no reason for "DAW envy" as someone else mentioned in a comment. There are usually ways to accomplish the same thing in any DAW. You just have to look for it.>>


----------



## robgb

Soundhound said:


> I don't think Logic has that facility to record midi output rather than the trigger notes?


Can you use VST in Logic instead of AU plug-ins? If I remember correctly, the problem is the AU plugins in Logic not being able to output midi (or something along those lines). Maybe it would work if you used the VST version.


----------



## robgb

Soundhound said:


> I don't think Logic has that facility to record midi output r


Did some research and found this:


----------



## Soundhound

Thanks, yes I came across that as well. Also found this which might be more straightforward. 

Recording midi output seems like it might be something the Logic development people might have on their to do list, they do seem to be very much on the ball recently. 







robgb said:


> Did some research and found this:


----------



## dfhagai

Very important update regarding CCMatrix:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/what-is-ccmatrix-and-why-you-need-it.72481/


----------

